# Yesterday's AC Auction



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really fine looking tractors sold yeserday.

Regards, Mike

http://www.machinerypete.com/media_posts/prices-from-allis-chalmers-collector-auction-today


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful collection! My brother put a couple bids on the 8030 2wd. Think he quit at $20,000.

The 8070 Experimental was an interesting bird for sure. Before they ran out of money, AC was prototyping the new 8095 with a 673 cid Komatsu engine. When the end was near, it was replaced with the standard 426 Allis engine.

Some very happy collectors this morning!


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

My father in law went to look at a couple pieces. Said the tractor collection was outstanding.


----------

